# Creando atención



## ludzila (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Lucila, y queria mostrarles un video que realizamos con unao compañeros para la facultad. Estoy cursando el primer año de la carrera de publicidad. 

Este video muestra de manera ludica, si se quiere, el avance de la tecnologia en estos ultimos tiempos, y como las personas avanzan con ella constantemente.

El objetivo del trabajo era captar la atensión de la gente en un lugar publico.

Vale aclarar que fue con la camara oculta, nadie se dio cuenta que estabamos filmando.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9bMbTpHL2I

Espero que les guste.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Barredora (Sep 6, 2009)

Muy muy muy pero muy bueno!!!!! jajajajaajjajaja 

Es impresionante como se quedan mirando!!!




Los felicito, gran trabajo y linda edicion de video.


----------



## alexus (Sep 6, 2009)

buena calidad de imagen!!

esta bueno!

felicitaciones!


----------



## capitanp (Sep 6, 2009)

muy buenoo, me mato cuando saca el ladrillo y se puso a hablar


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 6, 2009)

Muy bueno, los felicito.

La verdad es muy buen concepto, y la calidad de imágen la verdad me sorprendió. No se ve mucho en filmaciones amateur.




Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

Felicidades por tan buen video, el concepto es genial y muy divertido. Simplemente impresionante.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 7, 2009)

Buenisimo.... buenisimo... se sacaron un 10....  

Solo siento que les falto añadir una descripcion en youtube para los que vean el video y ademas para que la gente lo encuentre mas facilmente...


----------



## Casti (Sep 7, 2009)

Muy bueno! Si lo que querian era llamar la atensión, lo han conseguido!


----------



## Eliana (Sep 16, 2009)

ja ja aja jaj ajja ja ja .... me encanto el vide, sobre todo por la cara que ponen las personas mayores cuando cruzaban por ahí, y cuando saco el celular     lol


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2009)

hola, me ha sorprendido.
la verdad.
por que me extraña que la gente sea asi, que lo miren como a un bicho raro, no me imagine esa reaccion.
cada quien con lo suyo, quizas al pibe le dieron ese trabajo por algun motivo, digo, el usar esa maquina de escribir.

pero si fue muy inteligente la apuesta que hicieron uds. y les salio bien.
como dije me sorprende la actitud de la gente, lo de la maquina de escribir y que sean tan mirones /juzgadores.
cuando saco el telefono ahi si se notaba que era algo preparado para dar la nota.

tienen que estudiar o saber algo de psicologia solical  uds. no ??? me refiero para manejar el tema de publicidad y saber donde apuntar.

hace no mucho tenia un cliente que usaba aun una de esas maquinas, era contador o algo asi de legales y medio de viejo y medio por no se que la usaba.

si, por un lado apunta a lo que dicen , de quedarse en la tecnologia, pero ahi al abasto va la gente a mirar , mirar y mironear.......hasta hay caras que juzgan .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola, recien veo este post y me atrevo a dejar mi comentario...

Lucila...me gusta que la gente se dedique al arte en cualquiera de sus formas, y la publicidad puede ser una....pero

Justamente en este video no estas mostrando el avance de la tecnologia, siquiera estas mostrando tecnologia de ultima generación.
Simplemente captaste una de las falencias mas grandes de los humanos.
Yo podria tranquilamente ir a sentarme en el shopping con un elemento muy antigüo a hacer muchisimo ruido para que todos me vean y no estaria mostrando el avance de la tecnologia...

solo demostraria lo mirona que es la gente.

mas alla de eso: la musica de fondo es muy atractiva, y supiste mezclar el video a la misma frecuencia del golpeo de la musica lo cual es un habito ya en las publicidades. En las imagenes faltaba un poco de luminosidad.

saludos.


----------



## MVB (Oct 30, 2009)

Me gusto mucho el video.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Siii muy diciente... En alguna parte, alguien dijo que la tecnologia es otro bien de consumo, otra forma de gastar el dinero... Si todas las personas que observaban al chico vinieran a mi ciudad, verian que hay personas que se ganan la vida con maquinas de escribir mecanicas como la del video... Salu2.


----------



## franko1819 (Oct 30, 2009)

Exelente video¡¡¡
Hicieron un Gran Trabajo... La Verdad Los Felicito¡¡
Tenes mucha razon con la tecnologia...
La gente va con la Tecnologia

Y de nuevo Felicitaciones por este gran trabajo


Y Mucha Suerte Con Tu Carrera De Publicidad


----------



## wacalo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola: No entiendo que es lo que buscaban al hacer el video, acepto que la filmación es buena (también la edición). Si lo que buscaban era llamar la atención, creo que lo lograron (en al abasto), lo que no veo es una idea detrás de todo eso, ni tampoco veo originalidad (tampoco veo un gran esfuerzo).
Lo siento muchachos/as pero vi el video, pasó este y no me quedó nada.
Saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

buen video jajajaja,,, subio rapidamente el contador de visitas 682 solo en 5 dias....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2009)

en verdad uno ve lo que quiere ver , lo que uno no quiere ver es al gas que lo digan.

lo que yo veo:

1 --- gente curiosa, chusma .
2 --- que la tecnologia esta en todos nosotros, por que si se fijan esa gente ve con asombro tecnologias viejas, una maquina de escribir es un vejestorio , un chico que esta en un shooping usando una maquina de escribir mecanica es antiguo, asi de rapido avanza nuestra tecnologia.
diganme: cuantas otras especies o formas de vida en la tierra o en el universo conocido saben armar una maquina de escribir mecanica ??????
y para el hombre de hoy eso es viejo.
3--- que , si , con un artilugio tan sencillo como colocar algo que esta fuera de lugar se logra llamar la atensión, se demuestra en el video y sin unsar groserias ni nada.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 30, 2009)

Especies solamente la humana, pero te diré que muy pocas personas tienen siquiera idea de como funciona una máquina de escribir.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

Tiene mi papá uno de esa máquina de escribir, antes hacia en esa maquina de escribir mis trabajos escolares jejeje.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Especies solamente la humana, pero te diré que muy pocas personas tienen siquiera idea de como funciona una máquina de escribir.


 
toda la razon , es mas, xreo que ninguna persona es capaz sola de hacer una.
cualquier maquina, aunque hablemos de esa vieja maquina de escribir es el fruto de grupos humanos , cada pieza requiere de una matriceria, antes el diseño, el armado luego y ni que hablar que deben extraer el mineral de la tierra, procesar las materias primas, la cinta que tiene la tinta......¿ quien es capaz de hacerla? de la nada .

esa maquina es el fruto de muchas personas y años de desarrollo humano, perdon, siglos.

y nosotros la consideramos inutil.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 30, 2009)

bueno yo preferi una notebook para no quitar del escritorio mi remington


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 30, 2009)

tengo 25 años, no me considero viejo(pero si soy un nene!!!!!), cuando empece la secundaria por el 95 o 96 hacia todos mis trabajos paractico conmaquina de escribir olivetti, y la verdad me encantaba escribir con ella, me acuerdo los papelitos especiales para borrar las letras que le pifiaba, muchisimo mejor que el liquid paper, con el qeu tenia que esperar que seque.

me gustaria saber si alguna de todas las personas que se le quedan viendo sabe que el teclado de su note/pc esta en el mismo orden de una maquina de escribir mecanica, por lo menos eso comparten

como miran al muchacho, tomandolo de loco, y murmurando poooobre. yo al que tildaria de loco es al qeu lleva la notebooka stabucks y se pone a usarla ahi no mas, he sabido de casos donde se las an robado de bolsos y no se enteran hasta qeu se van del local, cuando ya el rocho esta vendiendola, todo esto por pensar que si los yankis lo hacen por que no lo iban a hacer ellos aca??, nada mas lejos de la realidad

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 30, 2009)

aca los vigilan y cuando salen es la notebook lo que les roban y eso me parece mas peligroso, yo tengo una mas bien por el tamaño y porque me sirve en el taller y en la oficina, porque no la he sacado de casa nunca


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> me gustaria saber si alguna de todas las personas que se le quedan viendo sabe que el teclado de su note/pc esta en el mismo orden de una maquina de escribir mecanica...


...y que se llama Qwerty (miren la primera fila de letras, de izquierda a derecha).

Fue creado en aquellos tiempos para que la escritura fuera más lenta porque en las máquinas mecánicas (como la Olivetti) los "palitos" que pegaban contra la hoja, cinta entintada mediante, se trababan arriba (si te habrá pasado, Zeta ) si llegaban con muy poca diferencia de tiempo.
En definitiva, heredamos el sistema que fue diseñado para escribir despacio, que ya no tiene razón de ser hoy por hoy... 
Como los 640K...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ...y que se llama Qwerty (miren la primera fila de letras, de izquierda a derecha).
> 
> Fue creado en aquellos tiempos para que la escritura fuera más lenta porque en las máquinas mecánicas (como la Olivetti) los "palitos" que pegaban contra la hoja, cinta entintada mediante, se trababan arriba (si te habrá pasado, Zeta ) si llegaban con muy poca diferencia de tiempo.
> En definitiva, heredamos el sistema que fue diseñado para escribir despacio, que ya no tiene razón de ser hoy por hoy...
> ...



Maldito QWERTY


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

yo seguiria escribiendo igual de lento e igual de mal aun si fuera otro el teclado


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2009)

Nadie discute aqui la tecnologia, la cual es muy alta (aunque vieja) de una maquina de escribir.

las maquinas de escribir tienen una mecanica compleja y funcionaron muy bien durante decadas y aun hoy se siguen utilizando...

lo que yo quise resaltar, es que mas alla de lo bien o mal que hayan filmado, lo mucho o poco que a la gente le guste el video o le llame la atención....

...debieron cambiar el nombre...pues no es el avance de la tecnologia...es una muestra de lo que la gente hace cuando ve algo "raro".

el video no me deja el mensaje que quisieron transmitir con el titulo...el titulo del video deja un mensaje mas fuerte que el video mismo.

saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2009)

en si la idea es dar a entender que si no avansas con la tecnologia quedas como "bicho raro", idea que en lo personal y sin afan de ofender me parece patetica, la tecnologia avansa mas rapido de lo que puede el ser humano, en mi experiencia profecional he conocido personas que no saben siuiera a usar el telefono celular que usan asi que no me parece que "avansar" con la tecnologia sea algo obligatorio o fundamental, y vuelvo a repetir, no es mi afan ofender pero me parece que el enfoque que tubieron al hacer el video apunta a dirigir al publico al consumo, no los culpo para eso estudian


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2009)

la repu__ si me habra pasado cacho, se hacian moños, nudos marineros, lo que quieras, encima tenia que estar aceitadita, si no cuando querias usar las mayusculas se trababa y no subia otra vez

si no me equivoco en las comisarias siguen usando maquinas de escribir, como asi tambien en muchos lugares usan las impresoras matriz de punto. alguien vio cuanto salen estas impre?? una LOCURA

saludos

PD:que miedito los murcielagos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la repu__ si me habra pasado...


A mí nunca me pasó 
Claro, si escribía con dos dedos... ¡Y de la misma mano!



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...si no me equivoco en las comisarias siguen usando maquinas de escribir, como asi tambien en muchos lugares usan las impresoras matriz de punto.


Y sí... Imprimí con un carbónico en el medio si no...
Además, en costo de operación calculo que las viejas Epson LX810 (tengo dos guardadas en casa) y las otras de puntos deben ser casi imbatibles y no se rompen con nada.

Por lo de la máquina para los policías... Eso es maltrato (para las máquinas).
Como dice un amigo mío, ¿Por qué los policías van de a dos? Porque uno sabe leer y el otro sabe escribir. Y les dan una máquina de escribir y un arma...
Si aunque fuera supieran usar una de las dos...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> si no me equivoco en las comisarias siguen usando maquinas de escribir,


 
tenes razon cacho .....esto dice y MUCHO .

y estan muy buenos lso murcielagos, ahora que se que no son un virus, muy divertidos, le dan un lindo toque a la pagina, decile a andres que de vez en cuando metan alguna otra cosita asi, es simpatico .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 2, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> tenes razon cacho .....esto dice y MUCHO .
> 
> y estan muy buenos lso murcielagos, ahora que se que no son un virus, muy divertidos, le dan un lindo toque a la pagina, decile a andres que de vez en cuando metan alguna otra cosita asi, es simpatico .


 

tiene razon cacho(ahora me cae la bonaerense en casa), y tambien tenes razon fer, que sea tipo google, ta bueno, pero debe de llevar su laburo

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ...decile a andres que de vez en cuando metan alguna otra cosita asi, es simpatico .


Seguramente Andrés ya leyó este post, así que recibió el mensaje.
Por si tenés alguna sugerencia, mandásela o posteala nomás, no hace falta que se la diga alguien en particular 

Y me tengo que ir que me tocan timbre unos muchachos vestidos de azul, que están apuntando al frente de mi casa con unas máquinas de escribir y mirando desconcertados por el cañón de sus armas. Creo que es el escuadrón Gorgory de la bonaerense.
Mejor salgo antes de que se hagan daño.

Saludos


----------

